
ThinkPad X1 Extreme Gen 2 - macinjosh
https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x/X1-Extreme-Gen-2/p/22TP2TXX1E2
======
pmontra
Great! A non-Mac 15" laptop without the numberpad. I could buy it instead of a
new ZBook from HP only because of that. I could finally place the laptop
straight in front of me instead of shifting it to the right.

However it's capped at 32 GB RAM and 1 TB SSD. That's a pity because I'm
already at 32 GB / 2 TB. Maybe they'll increase the limit for Gen 3. ZBooks
maxed out at 128 GB this year.

~~~
diffeomorphism
The prebuilt models _currently listed_ have 32 GB.

The previous gen lists 64 GB, so just wait a bit for more models and
configurable options to be listed.

